# The only way to stay in the UP!!



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Buddy of mine invited me up for some riding... even though I had to ride the oldest and slowest sled it was worth the trip! He just built this "barn." It's a 40x60 pole barn with half living quarters and half "shop." This pic of from the loft where all the beds are. Sleds: REV 800 MXZ, Renagade 1000 (brand new), Polaris 800 Switchback 144" track, Polaris 700 X, two Yamaha Attack GT's, and the old Doo 700 tripple I got to ride. Nothing beats getting on a WARM sled in the morning!!


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Man, that looks awesome, especially the Doo's 

Ryan


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Where in the UP if you don't mind me asking?

Looks like an awesome setup!:coolgleam


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Grand Marais. Just outside of town on H-58


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Ah, I see. Great location for riding, that's for sure!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Thats awesome love the picture.. Cya Slick


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks sweet man!


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm jealous!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well I tell you what... if anyone with a pair of sleds is willing to let me ride one for a weekend I'm sure I can get us invited up for a weekend of trail busting. Man, sometimes I'm sorry I sold my sled... sometimes... not always.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

Waterfoul said:


> Well I tell you what... if anyone with a pair of sleds is willing to let me ride one for a weekend I'm sure I can get us invited up for a weekend of trail busting. Man, sometimes I'm sorry I sold my sled... sometimes... not always.


Well, I have two sleds available to me, but only one leg. I just had foot surgery this week, so unless winter lasts a *really* long time this year, I'll have to wait until next season. 

Looks and sounds cool, though. I've only ridden as far as Newberry and Rainbow Lodge. Grand Marais would be some cool new stompin' for me.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

D.C.U.P. said:


> Well, I have two sleds available to me, but only one leg. I just had foot surgery this week, so unless winter lasts a *really* long time this year, I'll have to wait until next season.
> 
> Looks and sounds cool, though. I've only ridden as far as Newberry and Rainbow Lodge. Grand Marais would be some cool new stompin' for me.


Well shoot. I'm sure you'd have fun hanging with us.


----------



## D.C.U.P. (May 24, 2002)

You're probably 100% correct!


----------

